# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Pitsos] Πλυντήριο πιάτων Pitsos

## Kyparissia1

Καλησπέρα 
Έχω  ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων Pitsos dis 4315
μου είχε κάψει πλακέτα ... την οποία άλλαξα μόνος μου αφού αγόρασα από το ebay(ακριβώς την ίδια)
Πλέον όμως έχω κάποια προβληματάκια , δεν στεγνώνει τα πιάτα στο τέλος και μένει και λίγο νερό στον πάτο.
Σημείωση το πλυντήριο είχε μείνει σε ακινησία για κάποιους μήνες.
Περιμένω καμία ιδέα πρόταση για τι πιθανών φταίει ...

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Panoss

Αυτά τα προβλήματα σου τα εμφάνισε αμέσως με την αλλαγή της πλακέτας;
Η έπλυνε μερικές φορές κανονικά και τα εμφάνισε μετά;

----------


## Kyparissia1

Αμέσως μετά ...αλλά είχε μείνει για μήνες αχρησιμοποίητο. Στην αρχή δεν τράβαγε και νερό αλλά αυτό έφτιαξε ... Και τώρα μου έμειναν αυτά τα κουσούρια

----------


## Panoss

Άρα μία περίπτωση είναι η πλακέτα να μην είναι οκ.

Πώς λειτουργεί το στέγνωμα;
π.χ. έστω ότι δουλεύει ως εξής: ο επεξεργαστής στην πλακέτα κλείνει κάποιο ρελέ και ξεκινάει να βγάζει ζεστό αέρα. Έλέγχουμε το ρελέ.

----------


## Kyparissia1

Έχω δοκιμάσει με δυο πλακέτες  και γίνεται το ίδιο ...που πρεπεινα κοιτάξω για το ρελέ αέρα?

----------


## Kyparissia1

Μήπως η πλακέτα θέλει προγραμματισμό...και αν ναι που μπορώ να το κάνω?

----------


## Panoss

1. Το ρελέ το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα του πώς θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν υλοποιήσει. *Ίσως το έχουν κάνει με ρελέ, ίσως με άλλο τρόπο. Θα πρέπει να το βρεις εσύ.* Αν βρεις Service manual για τη συσκευή αυτή θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. (εγώ δεν βρήκα)
2. Η πλακέτα έρχεται προγραμματισμένη, δεν μπορείς να την προγραμματίσεις. Εφόσον είναι *καινούρια και γνήσια*, δεχόμαστε ότι είναι οκ.





> Έχω δοκιμάσει με *δυο πλακέτες*  και γίνεται το ίδιο





> μου είχε κάψει πλακέτα ... την οποία άλλαξα μόνος μου αφού αγόρασα από το ebay(ακριβώς την ίδια)


Η δεύτερη με την οποία το δοκίμασες, ποια ήτανε; Η καμένη;


(ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή: μήπως σου εμφάνιζε στην αρχή κάποια προβλήματα, και γι αυτό υπέθεσες ότι κάηκε η πλακέτα, την άλλαξες, ΑΛΛΑ και με την καινούρια πλακέτα εξακολουθεί να σου εμφανίζει τα ίδια προβλήματα; )

----------


## Kyparissia1

Η αρχική πλακέτα κάηκε μου το  ειπε τεχνικος που το έλεγξε αλλά λόγω ακριβού κόστους 180 ευρώ ψαχτηκα στο ebay και βρήκα μεταχειρισμένη αυτή έβαλα και δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά ...πήρα και δεύτερη μεταχειρισμένη από ebay ακριβώς ίδια με αυτή που φορούσε (εννοώ και ίδια μάρκα) δούλεψε καλύτερα αλλά όχι τέλεια ...δεν τράβαγε νερό παροχης σε κάποια στάδια πλυσιματος. Έκανα reset και το έβαλα να δουλέψει ένα πρόγραμμα που μάλλον είναι ξεπλύματος..... δεν τον έχει σαν ένδειξη...απλώς γύρισα το διακόπτη πριν από τις επιλογές θερμοκρασίας ... Και μετά δουλευει τραβοντας νερό σε ολες τις φάσεις πλυσιματος. Παραμένει όμως να μη στεγνώνει καί με λίγα νερά στο τέλος...????
Του έβαλα και μια πλύση με ξύδι και σόδα και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι.

----------


## tipos

Δεν εχω αλαξει πλακετα ποτε σε αυτο το μοντελο,σε αλλα μοντελα παντως χρειαζεται κωδικοποιηση .Τις οδηγιες κωδικοποιησης τις παρεχει μεσα στην συκευασια της πλακετας.Εσυ την αγορασες μεταχειρισμενη οποτε δες αν μπορεις να βρεις οδηγιες απο τον τοπικο αντιπροσωπο.

----------


## Kyparissia1

> Δεν εχω αλαξει πλακετα ποτε σε αυτο το μοντελο,σε αλλα μοντελα παντως χρειαζεται κωδικοποιηση .Τις οδηγιες κωδικοποιησης τις παρεχει μεσα στην συκευασια της πλακετας.Εσυ την αγορασες μεταχειρισμενη οποτε δες αν μπορεις να βρεις οδηγιες απο τον τοπικο αντιπροσωπο.


Τι είναι η κωδικοποίηση και πως γίνεται ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τι είναι η κωδικοποίηση και πως γίνεται ?


Είναι η νέα "τάξη πραγμάτων" (εχθρικού χαρακτήρα από κατασκευαστές προς εμάς , κυρίως ενάντια οικονομικούς προς εμάς ) ο επιμένων να μάθει πως γίνεται δεν γλυτώνει τα σίγουρα έξοδα .

----------


## tipos

> Τι είναι η κωδικοποίηση και πως γίνεται ?


Οι κατασκευαστες εχουν μια πλακετα για πολλα μοντελα.Σε αυτη την  περιπτωση πρεπει επιλεξεις τον κωδικο που αντιστοιχει στο δικο σου  μοντελο με βαση τις οδηγιες που σου δινει ο κατασκευαστης μεσα στην  συσκευασια της πλακετας.

----------


## Kyparissia1

Ο κωδικός της πλακέτας που αγόρασα είναι ίδιος με τον κωδικό που είχε η παλιά Εννοώ τον κωδικό που είναι γραμμένος πάνω στην πλακέτα

----------


## Kyparissia1

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω στο ίντερνετ οδηγίες κωδικοποίησης?

----------


## Kyparissia1

Μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές ....τα αποτελέσματα είναι ότι ξεκινά κανονικά ...κάνει προπλυση. Στην κύρια πλύση δεν τραβά νερό του βάζω εγώ και πλένει κανονικά. Στο ξεβγαλμα λίγο πριν το τέλος θέλει άλλη μια δόση νερό και στο τελος δεν στεγνώνει τα σκεύη.
Καμιά άποψη για το τι παίζει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στην κύρια πλύση δεν τραβά νερό του βάζω εγώ και πλένει κανονικά.


 Ίσως πιστεύεις ότι επειδή πήρε νερό στην πρόπλυση και όχι στην κύρια πλύση , περίμενες να πάρει νερό από την ίδια βαλβίδα της πρόπλυσης , και να μην γνωρίζεις ότι μπορεί να έχει και 2η ξεχωριστή βαλβίδα για τα νερά της κύριας πλύσης που μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Kyparissia1

> Ίσως πιστεύεις ότι επειδή πήρε νερό στην πρόπλυση και όχι στην κύρια πλύση , περίμενες να πάρει νερό από την ίδια βαλβίδα της πρόπλυσης , και να μην γνωρίζεις ότι μπορεί να έχει και 2η ξεχωριστή βαλβίδα για τα νερά της κύριας πλύσης που μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα.


δεν ξέρω τίποτα από πλυντήρια....πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι. Τι θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω και που?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πως να το πούμε αλλιώς τώρα.... πάρε παράδειγμα το πλυντήριο ρούχων ... στην σαπουνοθήκη έχει αυλάκι της πρόπλυσης / αυλάκι της κύριας πλύσης (και εκεί προσθέτεις το απορρυπαντικό ) / αυλάκι μαλακτικού και εκεί προσθέτεις το μαλακτικό . 
Στο πλυντήριο ρούχων μπορεί να έχει π.χ. βαλβίδα 3 πλή , 1 βαλβίδα για την πρόπλυση / μία βαλβίδα ξεχωριστή για την κύρια πλύση / και μία επίσης ξεχωριστή για το μαλακτικό . Αν μία από αυτές τις βαλβίδες δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει μπλοκάρει το πρόγραμμα της πλύσης . Το ίδιο υποθέτω και εδώ στο πλυντήριο πιάτων.
Εντάξει διάβασα περί προβλημάτων που έχεις με πλακέτες ... αλλά λέω τώρα μήπως είναι και κάτι απλό . Δεν λέω ότι είναι η σίγουρη αιτία και λύση , αλλά όταν αναφέρεις τα του #15 αυτό είναι και πιθανό .

----------


## Kyparissia1

> Πως να το πούμε αλλιώς τώρα.... πάρε παράδειγμα το πλυντήριο ρούχων ... στην σαπουνοθήκη έχει αυλάκι της πρόπλυσης / αυλάκι της κύριας πλύσης (και εκεί προσθέτεις το απορρυπαντικό ) / αυλάκι μαλακτικού και εκεί προσθέτεις το μαλακτικό . 
> Στο πλυντήριο ρούχων μπορεί να έχει π.χ. βαλβίδα 3 πλή , 1 βαλβίδα για την πρόπλυση / μία βαλβίδα ξεχωριστή για την κύρια πλύση / και μία επίσης ξεχωριστή για το μαλακτικό . Αν μία από αυτές τις βαλβίδες δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει μπλοκάρει το πρόγραμμα της πλύσης . Το ίδιο υποθέτω και εδώ στο πλυντήριο πιάτων.
> Εντάξει διάβασα περί προβλημάτων που έχεις με πλακέτες ... αλλά λέω τώρα μήπως είναι και κάτι απλό . Δεν λέω ότι είναι η σίγουρη αιτία και λύση , αλλά όταν αναφέρεις τα του #15 αυτό είναι και πιθανό .


Από ότι παρακολούθησα κάνοντας μία πλύση έχοντας ανοίξει το πλυντήριο στα πλαϊνά είδα ότι μαλλον μονο μια βαλβιδα υπαρχει αυτή του Aqua stop . καθώς το νερό που έρχεται απο τη βρυση ,καταλήγει στο πλαϊνό μέρος που ειναι τα πλαστικα και από κει πέφτει μέσα στο πλυντήριο. Χαμηλα στο παγουρακι που εχει νερο διπλα απο το αλατι υπαρχει μια ηλεκτρομαγνητικη βαλβιδουλα αλλα αυτη υποθετω ειναι για να ανοιγει για το αλατι.

----------

